# January Plowing



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, it's safe to say that this winter SUCKS! The stupid groundhog better be right, I want WINTER! Anyway, a few weeks ago we received 3-5 inches of snow. My dad's Ford Expedition was hooked up with a Snow Sport Personal Utility Plow 3 years ago. It does the job fine. All we plow are family owned properties (commercial, residential and private roads). His business partner utilizes a Nissan pickup with western suburbanite plow. I'm trying to convince him to buy a real plow! Here are the pics and video...!


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

VIDEO:


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks like it would be a pain in the 

Nice pics though ussmileyflag


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

How do you lift it? Is it all manual? Seems like it might be for a homeowner with a pretty straight driveway. Thumbs Up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

[email protected] NJ;1442570 said:


> *How do you lift it?* Is it all manual? Seems like it might be for a homeowner with a pretty straight driveway. Thumbs Up


You don't. You just drag it around. Watch the video.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

mike6256;1441166 said:


> That looks like it would be a pain in the
> 
> Nice pics though ussmileyflag


I agree! It will work for a homeowner but other then that you need a real plow!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That would suck to plow with and it doesn't even scrape well. A Meyer drive pro or something would be much better than that.


----------

